# problema all'avvio (lvm)

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

sono da poco migrato a baselayout2, e dopo aver quasi sistemato la rete (net.ppp0 non parte più all'avvio, devo dargli un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart) ho questo brutto messaggio all'avvio:

rc boot logging started at Mon Jun  6 02:00:28 2011

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...  [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Starting up RAID devices ...    [ !! ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  No volume groups found

  No volume groups found

  No volume groups found   [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda2: clean, 382368/1843200 files, 1376153/7369818 blocks

/dev/sda1: clean, 31/10040 files, 22519/40128 blocks

/dev/md0: clean, 330401/183148544 files, 274861783/732569952 blocks   

Cosa potrei guardare per sistemare quel brutto messaggio? A parte quel messaggio, tutto è ok... come si vede appena sotto, /dev/md0 è visto ok.

Grazie!!!!

L

----------

## darkmanPPT

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/lvm2.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Prima di effettuare lo scan e di attivare LVM, si potrebbe voler modificare /etc/lvm/lvm.conf per escludere alcuni dispositivi. In modo predefinito, LVM2 effettua la scansione di tutti i dispositivi, persino del CDROM, il che potrebbe generare messaggi d'errore. Nell'esempio seguente, la linea che consente la scansione di tutti i dispositivi è sostituita da una linea che evita la scansione di tutti i dispositivi tranne i propri due dischi IDE. 

 

forse non è un errore?

----------

## ago

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> Cosa potrei guardare per sistemare quel brutto messaggio? A parte quel messaggio, tutto è ok... come si vede appena sotto, /dev/md0 è visto ok.

 

Mi attengo semplicemente alla domanda, aggirando quel che vorrebbe dire darkman.

Con poca fantasia:

```
devil ago # grep Checking\ local\ filesystem $( find /etc/init.d/ -iname "*" )

/etc/init.d/fsck:       ebegin "Checking local filesystems $check_extra"
```

Quindi prendi quello script di init e mettici qualche 

```
 > /dev/null 2>&1
```

----------

